
First Virtual Health Festival in the Covid19 world - leganlivedlife
https://festihealth.com/
======
leganlivedlife
StartX and FestiHealth are thrilled to announce a new Virtual Health startup
competition with the support of the American Heart Association and the
Stanford Lab for Mental Health Innovation.

We welcome early-stage startups with good ideas and great teams who are
seeking funding, support, and visibility.

The best early-stage startups will win big prizes. More details will be
announced at the upcoming FestiHealth event. Register now for free at
[https://bit.ly/3cFH9Ew](https://bit.ly/3cFH9Ew)

